# Ruger Blackhawk .41 mag



## tcward (Aug 13, 2016)

How many hunt with one and what loads do you use. I just ordered one and thinking about putting a reflex sight on it. Thoughts...suggestions?


----------



## fishinjim88 (Aug 14, 2016)

I have a Redhawk in 41 mag and love it !!! I load sierra 210 gr jhc with 20.0 gr of h110 and a cci 350 mag primer. It does an awesome job on deer and hogs with out all the punishing recoil of the larger handguns


----------



## fishinjim88 (Aug 14, 2016)

As far as the sight I have no experience with a reflex sight , but I use a 2x leupold


----------



## Big7 (Aug 14, 2016)

I have a Lee Classic loader if you need one.

Slow for sure but makes very accurate loads.


----------



## tcward (Aug 14, 2016)

I have a set of dies and plan on loading for it. Just wondering if anybody had ever tried a reflex sight on a big bore revolver.


----------



## frankwright (Aug 14, 2016)

I have used a Red Dot on my .41 mag Redhawk with great success.

I have used a Reflex sight on my 12 gauge Turkey gun and have had no problems with it.

A good quality sight should hold up just fine.


----------



## tcward (Aug 25, 2016)

Put a Weaver 4 moa on today. Got some Hornady 210 XTPs loaded up on top of 21 grains of Win 296. Gonna try it out Saturday!


----------



## Lilly001 (Aug 25, 2016)

I have found the 4 moa dots to be great up to about 50 yds. After that I find it hard to hold a tight shot because the dot is to large.
On my longer range handguns I prefer a scope with a duplex.
But for up to 50 yds the dot is quicker and plenty accurate.


----------



## tcward (Aug 27, 2016)

Well had time for 6 rounds today after bore sighting. Shot about a 2 1/2" group about 8" high and 4 to the right at 50 yards. Will dial it in when it's not 95 degrees outside!


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Sep 9, 2016)

I ordered a Ruger SBH Hunter as my backup since I mainly bow hunt.  I'll be topping it with a scope since my eyes won't allow me to shoot irons accurately.


----------



## no7fish (Oct 31, 2016)

I use a 210 JSP with 22 gr of H110.  I have a load for AA#9 but have recently been loading H110 in a few things.  I haven't noticed any real difference between the two loads.


----------

